# Quotes that make you say, WOW!



## Vin

http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/a/abrahamlin143183.htmlAmerica will never be destroyed from the outside. If we falter and lose our freedoms, it will be because we destroyed ourselves.

- Abraham Lincoln 



http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/a/abrahamlin143183.htmlhttp://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/a/abrahamlin143183.html


----------



## Hydrashoks

Taxing a nation out of debt is like standing in a bucket and trying to lift yourself by the handle.
-winston chuchill


----------



## J-Will

I never said half the crap people say I did.
-Albert Einstein


----------



## MrParacord

I am not a crook. - Richard Nixon.


----------



## J-Will

"There's an old saying in Tennessee -- I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee -- that says, fool me once, shame on --shame on you. Fool me -- you can't get fooled again."

"Too many good docs are getting out of the business. Too many OB-GYNs aren't able to practice their love with women all across this country." 
"Families is where our nation finds hope, where wings take dream."

"I'll be long gone before some smart person ever figures out what happened inside this Oval Office."

Good ol Dubya Bush.


----------



## MrParacord

You can't teach an old dog new tricks. That one always makes me laugh.


----------



## J-Will

"Thats a terrible cowboy name."


----------



## MrParacord

Good one. ^^^


----------



## paracordist

Some people have more money then they do sense. -MY GRANDMAW


----------



## havasu

"All my possessions for a moment of time!"

Said by Queen Elizabeth on her deathbed in 1603.


----------



## Hydrashoks

work is the curse of the drinking class.
-oscar wilde

beer if proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy.
-ben franklin


----------



## J-Will

Hydrashoks said:


> *work is the curse of the drinking class.*
> -oscar wilde
> 
> beer if proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy.
> -ben franklin


 This dude knew what he was talking about.


----------



## Hydrashoks

J-Will said:


> This dude knew what he was talking about.


that's a fact, jack....


----------



## havasu

_Change doesn't come from Washington. Change comes to Washington._

Barack Obama

And then there is this....

_There is nothing wrong with change, if it is in the right direction._

Winston Churchill

*(anyone else believe Winston was trying to warn us about the future?)*


----------



## J-Will

Hydrashoks said:


> that's a fact, jack....


 Another good qoute ^ lol


----------



## Shooter

The only thing that will redeem mankind is cooperation.
Bertrand Russell

I use it as my sig on a lot of sites. It's a philosophy I believe in.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

"The problem with quotes on the internet is verifying their source."
_Abraham Lincoln_


----------



## Phoenix13C

"63.2% of statistics are made up one the spot."
-Anonymous


----------



## Phoenix13C

"Great spirits have always encountered violent opposition from mediocre minds"
--Albert Einstein - 1879-1955

"When you're good at something, it creates a confidence. When you're insecure about something, it creates an arrogance."
--Chef Gordon Ramsey

These are the two that go out on my e-mail signature...


----------



## MrParacord

Phoenix13C said:


> "Great spirits have always encountered violent opposition from mediocre minds"
> --Albert Einstein - 1879-1955
> 
> "When you're good at something, it creates a confidence. When you're insecure about something, it creates an arrogance."
> --Chef Gordon Ramsey
> 
> These are the two that go out on my e-mail signature...


The second quote is so true.


----------



## J-Will

.................


----------



## J-Will

Death does not concern us, because as long as we exist, death is not here. And when it does come, we no longer exist. -Epicurus


----------



## DaBigKahuna

Phoenix13C said:


> "Great spirits have always encountered violent opposition from mediocre minds"
> --Albert Einstein - 1879-1955
> 
> "When you're good at something, it creates a confidence. When you're insecure about something, it creates an arrogance."
> --Chef Gordon Ramsey
> 
> These are the two that go out on my e-mail signature...


I agree with Mr. P

That second one is perfect for a situation I'm dealing with right now. I'm gonna use it today!


----------



## Brian

Not as learned as most but I tend to look for logic in simplicity 

If you can tell a wise man by the color of his skin , Mr your a better man than I 

Aerosmith - love in an elevator 




Opinions are like Arseholes it's up to the owner whether they fart or sing Anon .....


Brian


----------



## Phoenix13C

MrParacord said:


> The second quote is so true.



I thought so to. Ramsey said that on an episode of "Kitchen Nightmares" and I had to back it up so I could wright it down. Brilliant.


----------



## Jdecos

"The problem with quotes on the internet is verifying there source" 

-Abraham Lincoln


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## bellasmerlain

"....just as the state has no money of it own, so it has no power of its own. All the power it has society gives it, plus what it confiscates from time to time on one pretext or another; there is no other source from which State power can be drawn. Therefore every assumption of State power,whether bt gift or by seizure, leaves society with so much less power; there is never, nor can be, any strengthening of State power without a correspinding and equivalent depletion of social power."
Albert J. Knock (1935) 

"Knowledge itself is power."
Francis Bacon (1957)


----------



## HardcoreSlot




----------



## Vin

"Sometimes when I am sad, I stop being sad and be awesome instead. True story!" - Barney Stinson


----------



## 2GuysPara-Cord

"An error doesn't become a mistake until you refuse to correct it"- JFK



Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------

